# Fuse box diagram??



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Not sure about you guys... but i am looking for the fuse box layout. It is not listed int he owners manual anymore. 

Anyone know what the fuse for the interior lights is? 

thanks


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Not sure about you guys... but i am looking for the fuse box layout. It is not listed int he owners manual anymore.
> 
> Anyone know what the fuse for the interior lights is?
> 
> thanks


It's fuse #15 (Interior Monitoring). 5 amp.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for the quick response.:beer: for you


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

No problem. Blow a fuse switching to LEDs? That's the only reason I knew which one it is.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

yup.. i thought i had the power switched off.......i didnt.:banghead::banghead:

Just pulled it.. it was blown:laugh:

Off to Autozone for a fuse pack.


----------



## Blue32720 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm looking to hardwire a radar detector in my 2011 cc. What fuse should I use? 

That's ok I just found it.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you end up using the interior lights fuse, or which one did you use? I am thinking of doing the same thing, though not sure which ones to look for as it will be a first for me.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a url/link to the 2010+ fuse layout diagram? There's got to be one on these interwebs . Trying to get a sense of what fuse controls what ( referring to the fuse box in engine bay). Perhaps something close to *this*.


Thanks.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Does anyone have a url/link to the 2010+ fuse layout diagram? There's got to be one on these interwebs . Trying to get a sense of what fuse controls what ( referring to the fuse box in engine bay). Perhaps something close to *this*.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Pm sent.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Pm sent.


Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Pm sent.


 


DOQ fastlane

You apparently sent a Pm with info on the 2010+ fuse layout diagramto de-bklyn. Will you share with the rest of us; it would be good info to have.

Thanks,

Mack


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not home right now, but when I get back later I will definitely post it if I have a chance


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I'm not home right now, but when I get back later I will definitely post it if I have a chance


 

Thanks DOQ fastlane:

My dealer said that VW didn't even make it available to them, and that one of their techs had to make up a cross ref. for use in the shop. It seems that manufactures are less and less willing to share info ... even to their own. Looking forward to adding it to my library of info not readily shared by VW ... which, btw, comes mostly from this site.

Thanks again,

Mack


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

HornetHandler said:


> Thanks DOQ fastlane:
> 
> My dealer said that VW didn't even make it available to them, and that one of their techs had to make up a cross ref. for use in the shop. It seems that manufactures are less and less willing to share info ... even to their own. Looking forward to adding it to my library of info not readily shared by VW ... which, btw, comes mostly from this site.
> 
> ...


Hey, these are links to the docs from DOQ. I actually e-mailed my Service Advisor at the dealership (asking for PDFs) about a week ago; I am still waiting for a feedback.. 
.... I am not holding my breath anyways.

Well, here goes.:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10083184/fuses1001-1.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10083184/fuses2001.jpg


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Hey, these are links to the docs from DOQ. I actually e-mailed my Service Advisor at the dealership (asking for PDFs) about a week ago; I am still waiting for a feedback..
> .... I am not holding my breath anyways.
> 
> Well, here goes.:
> ...


Thanks for posting it.. I'm still making my way home from work. :banghead:


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thanks for posting it.. I'm still making my way home from work. :banghead:


Thanks guys:

Is there more info available like this? It appears to be from a booklet by VW.


Mack


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

my interior lights swiched off on me while trying to switch the light bulb in the glove compartment. i think i toutched the led with that metal piece and it turned off along with the rest of the lights.
is this the fuse as for the interior lights? #15 ?
thanks


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

ciki said:


> my interior lights swiched off on me while trying to switch the light bulb in the glove compartment. i think i toutched the led with that metal piece and it turned off along with the rest of the lights.
> is this the fuse as for the interior lights? #15 ?
> thanks


Should be. Pull it and see. Same thing happened to me when putting a LED in there.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

ok this is a really stupid question but how do i get to my fuse box? i cant get that plastic piece of the one with the hood handle opener. if thats where the fuse box is ;]. i pulled the little glove department on the left side and all i found were big fuses not the little ones and nothing that looks like the diagram doq sent


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

ciki said:


> ok this is a really stupid question but how do i get to my fuse box? i cant get that plastic piece of the one with the hood handle opener. if thats where the fuse box is ;]. i pulled the little glove department on the left side and all i found were big fuses not the little ones and nothing that looks like the diagram doq sent


It's located to the side of the dash on the drivers side. Open the door and there is a panel you remove. That fuse is right in there. It's a 5 amp. Look at your manual and match it to that fuse box and you should be able to locate it.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

:banghead:
i was taking apart the wrong thing
thanks alot


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

you can usually open it by jamming your thumb into that slot, but if not just use a small flat head screw driver to get it started.


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

i noticed that on here and other threads pertaining to the interior LED swap that everyone who ran into a fuse problem involved swapping out the glove box light. Trying to avoid any trouble at all, how was swapping out just the dome lights and footwell lights?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Edit

Sorry for my ignorance, but I found it.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

mmoore2490 said:


> i noticed that on here and other threads pertaining to the interior LED swap that everyone who ran into a fuse problem involved swapping out the glove box light. Trying to avoid any trouble at all, how was swapping out just the dome lights and footwell lights?


That's what happened to me lol


----------



## JJWest01Jetta (Nov 8, 2005)

Is the fuse box for the 2012 any different?
I just blew a fuse (putting the last LED in, glove box) and I checked fuse 15 in my fusebox, and it first of all looks fine, and also, it's a 10, not a 5, any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JJWest01Jetta (Nov 8, 2005)

Just an FYI incase someone else blows a fuse putting in their LED's, I gave up searching for what fuse it was and had Volkswagen take care of it (also had the piece between the rear windshield and trunk replaced under warranty, so it was kind of worth it), but if you blow a fuse putting in your LED's (glove box in my case), it could be fuse #26, its a 20. Hope this saves someone a headache.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

JJWest01Jetta said:


> Just an FYI incase someone else blows a fuse putting in their LED's, I gave up searching for what fuse it was and had Volkswagen take care of it (also had the piece between the rear windshield and trunk replaced under warranty, so it was kind of worth it), but if you blow a fuse putting in your LED's (glove box in my case), it could be fuse #26, its a 20. Hope this saves someone a headache.


Thank you so much for this post. I also blew a fuse during LED light installation and culprit was fuse #26. I have 2013 CC


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*newbie*

Hey guys, I'm new to this. Totaled my g35 and now I drive 2010 CC R-line.
Looking for diagram for headlights and marker lights. Manual book indicates fuse #5 and #8 for low beam. Looked in the fuse box, those slots are empty, how can that be? No reading on the fuse cover either.
Help!
Thanks guys!


----------

